# Just curious as to why my latest removal video was deleted



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Who knows I put a link to an interactive map where people could pin swarms so we could see them progressing north and it was removed I sent admin a message and never got a response


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Harley, an interactive map site that tracks swarms _could _be considered as "offering a product that competes with Beesource", and therefore grounds for deletion of the thread.

Read more about that here: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?226194-Forum-Rules


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Harley, an interactive map site that tracks swarms _could _be considered as "offering a product that competes with Beesource", and therefore grounds for deletion of the thread.
> 
> Read more about that here: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?226194-Forum-Rules



there was nothing to sell? , no different than post your swarm date thread only it was more organized.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

My point is that it taking people away from Beesource - to a site that could be considered in competition for Beesource participants.


Competition is not always directly about dollars. In this sense competition is about _eyeballs_, but eventually, somewhere down the line even _eyeballs _get monetized.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Let's face it... there's a few rules here that make absolutely zero sense. It's not 1994 with everyone on dial-up.

I guess it's play by the rules, though. I do like it here.


----------



## brettj777 (Feb 27, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> My point is that it taking people away from Beesource - to a site that could be considered in competition for Beesource participants.
> 
> 
> Competition is not always directly about dollars. In this sense competition is about _eyeballs_, but eventually, somewhere down the line even _eyeballs _get monetized.


Seriously? Wow...someone takes themselves too seriously.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

PatBeek said:


> .
> 
> I recently posted a video of removing bees from a tree.
> 
> It's now been removed.


Not quite . . . moved.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...l-of-open-air-hive-from-partially-downed-tree


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

brettj777 said:


> Seriously? Wow...someone takes themselves too seriously.



Yes, and in this case, it's Rader and Harley!opcorn: Never waste a good speculation!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>> Wow...someone takes themselves too seriously.


Why should Beesource give _*free *_advertising to other sites that are competing for beekeeper's attention? Do you see other businesses doing that?? Your local TV station runs PSAs (_free _commercials) promoting competitive TV stations, perhaps?

That is just not the way it works! :no:


Beesource is supported financially by *paying *advertisers. Eyeballs are what those advertisers are paying for. Otherwise the servers go dark - unless you are going pony up the operational funds out of your own pocket? :scratch:


:bus:


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Barry said:


> Yes, and in this case, it's Rader and Harley!opcorn: Never waste a good speculation!


Well, Barry, if my speculation is actually _wrong_, you have here the perfect opportunity to correct that. Note that Harley said that he _did _inquire as to deletion of his thread, but got no response.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yes, there is that aspect of it Graham. In those cases, I've explained that to the individual in private correspondence and they are usually understanding about it. If I've gone to all the work to setup a website for people to sell their local honey or list their bee removal service, I'm certainly not going to let others come here and promote their website doing the same thing!

The objection I have with functions like that of Harley's is that it gives the control of Beesource members and content over to a third party yet still being under the name of Beesource. That's also something I'm not going to allow for obvious reasons.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

PatBeek said:


> .I would like to know so as to edit videos in a more forum-friendly manner in the future.


OK, next time you have a video to share, post it in the Video Gallery!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Well, Barry, if my speculation is actually _wrong_,


Partially wrong, partially right.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Why moved to video forum? There are tons of videos posted in all the forums and they don't get moved to a rarely visited corner of the forum...?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

The way it works in some chat sites is if a video is posted as part of a conversation it stays there. If the video is in the first post and is the primary function of the post it should be in the video section.

A lot of people log on to Beesource, then rather than scan all the sub forums to see what's been posted since they were last here, hit the NEW POSTS button to see what's been posted since their last visit. Stuff in the video section will show along with everything else and will get visits if it's something people want to see.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Barry said:


> Yes, there is that aspect of it Graham. In those cases, I've explained that to the individual in private correspondence and they are usually understanding about it. If I've gone to all the work to setup a website for people to sell their local honey or list their bee removal service, I'm certainly not going to let others come here and promote their website doing the same thing!
> 
> The objection I have with functions like that of Harley's is that it gives the control of Beesource members and content over to a third party yet still being under the name of Beesource. .



huh? you lost me there. Under the name beesource? members control of what to whom? It was a link to a map that anyone could put a pin on just like mushroom hunters use on their sights so they can track the progression of the morels.


----------

